# What's the best taping Knifes



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys I'm getting over my Hyde Knifes as the handles are a hassle to clean so am looking at stainless steel Knifes and maybe one peice joint Knifes like kraft my top choices are kraft, sheetrock and wallboard and maybe advance but not sure why offset are useful yet any input would be great cheers fellas


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Clean up you Hydes and move along Bro !! 

when It comes to a 5'' or 6'' only a Hyde will do ! :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a tip sween i work a bit like a gay but have a bucket of water with you and have one of those spounges you find in the grocery store with steel through them NOT STEAL WOOL just a good abrasive spounge and clean your tools after every mix i do and having clean tools makes for a clean tradesman trust me practice it in your early days


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Hyde are the best i have found


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

The kraft 1 piece knives are a stiff blade. Your either like them or don't. I am so used to them I almost can't use anything else. Sheetrock makes a sweet knife. I have a full set of these all sizes from 4'' to 14'' however they don't seem to get used very much. I like my Krafts better for smaller sized knives. I have a 1 or 2 Hyde knives. I like them but I rarely use them. What your local supplier sells would be a factor in choosing a knife. The higher end Richards are nice knives too. (green and yellow handle). I have 1 8'' offset Advance knife. Kind of cool for wiping tapes but it doesn't work any better than any other wiping knife of choice. My go to knife it seems is my 3'' Richard with an offset blade I got from Canadian Tire for 6 bux. I use that thing a lot. Having a 6'' taping style knife is a great knife for finial coat on 3 ways. See 2bucks vid on this. Once I tried I was hooked. My 2 cents on knives.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

37chambers said:


> The kraft 1 piece knives are a stiff blade.


Depends on which one you get, If you check out the Kraft page, They have 4 models, Orange grip handle or no grip, and the other 2 are the same, but there is a "L" after the model number. Which I assume means "limber" aka more flex. I prefer the stiffer ones, they break in just about perfect.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I wanna try the kraft one piece stainless steel sexy looking knife and no one in aus uses them hyde owns the market hear but i h
Gonna try them out sheetrock usg look good to they dont make a 3 in but which i use crap load for first coat nails....internals....tear away beads etc


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input fellas still hard to choose but might stick to what I can buy from csr then I can get them as soon as I need so I think they have wallboard and Hyde mainly but and gonna get the kraft 4& 6" to try as it's my go to knife and maybe some sheetrock 8 to 14" they look sweet and if I don't like I've always got my Hyde's to fall. Back on


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And not a bid trowel man yet buy so wanna get one of these to learn the way of the trowel


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sexy


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kraft gold elite with coloured hardwood handle pretty sure it's the best looking thing Iv ever seen


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Hey Sweendog, Wallboard's brand all stainless are very popular in Oz, second to Hyde. CSR stores should range these but not the rubber grip type shown here - http://wallboardtools.com.au/store/...oint-knives/stainless-steel-joint-knives/7025 most other plasterboard distributors stock them :thumbsup:

QUOTE=Sweendog87;142410]Thanks for the input fellas still hard to choose but might stick to what I can buy from csr then I can get them as soon as I need so I think they have wallboard and Hyde mainly but and gonna get the kraft 4& 6" to try as it's my go to knife and maybe some sheetrock 8 to 14" they look sweet and if I don't like I've always got my Hyde's to fall. Back on[/QUOTE]


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I just baught a 4" and 6" stainless steel one piece craft knifes from andrew at plaster supplies after hearing there stiff i was sold


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Let me know how they go embella otherwise I'm gonna get wallboard from csr or nhs they look pretty nice and are about a flexi as Hyde's thanks for the input jswain checked them out today but I'm a bit strapped for cash I just got a 3.5 flusher can't wait to get it plus gotta get some things off plastering supplies first then getting some new blades


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> I just baught a 4" and 6" stainless steel one piece craft knifes from andrew at plaster supplies after hearing there stiff i was sold


 stiff one :no: not for me thank you...I love the flexible blue steel


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I just waiting for them to travel 15 km in post lol he close to me will keep you posted sween


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

keke said:


> stiff one :no: not for me thank you...I love the flexible blue steel


Do u like stainless tools keke stainless are nice and flexy


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> Do u like stainless tools keke stainless are nice and flexy


Yeah iv noticed that checked out some wallboard full stainless and they seemed very flexible haven't tried enough different tools to know what I like yet stiff or flexi any advice on this


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

From keke and embella as you both use different and im sure have good reasons


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

My bro has a 6 inch.. it's so Flexi it's like tin, I can't stand it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I have 3 different 6 in, all different, stiff for taping, the real flexible one for the final. The real flexible ones work nice with thin mud, they just float


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

You're efinitely a tool ho like Gazman!! :yes:



Sweendog87 said:


> Let me know how they go embella otherwise I'm gonna get wallboard from csr or nhs they look pretty nice and are about a flexi as Hyde's thanks for the input jswain checked them out today but I'm a bit strapped for cash I just got a 3.5 flusher can't wait to get it plus gotta get some things off plastering supplies first then getting some new blades


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thats why i like hyde stainless they flexi yet firm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

jswain said:


> You're efinitely a tool ho like Gazman!! :yes:


Who's a ho?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

jswain said:


> You're efinitely a tool ho like Gazman!! :yes:


Hes an eager beaver learning and its great to see if you hate drywall you will be crap


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah mate love everything about this trade especially the tools I cannot wait to get my hands on some auto tools getting pretty good with hands now I want to broaden my horizons a bit just got my 3.5inch flusher but just waiting on a ball end from plastering supplies can't wait to give it a go for topping my internals


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you do any steel work to sweeny like rondo systems ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes mate have done a few commercial builds steel framing suspended ceilings sheeting and setting quit a simple system once you get used to them hey


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I like my Hydes ! I've tried the new style [didn't feel right!!!]


I Love my Mint craft broad knives ! I even have a Mom&Pop hardware in my tiny little town that carries them for me.. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Never been a fan of the narrow band broad knives ! Or SS! 

Blue steel for me. I've yet to buy a SS knife that wasn't warped up straight off the shelf !


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I love how they clean i gota admit they wear down very easy but i love how they clean


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

embella plaster said:


> I love how they clean i gota admit they wear down very easy but i love how they clean


The stainless?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Never been a fan of the narrow band broad knives ! Or SS!
> 
> Blue steel for me. I've yet to buy a SS knife that wasn't warped up straight off the shelf !


doesn't sharpen like blue steel +if you damage it is good to throw away


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> doesn't sharpen like blue steel +if you damage it is good to throw away


No Sir ...They don't take to file fer chit!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes sweendog stainless clean nice but if you drop them they go to chit very quick as the metal is soft u must be gentle its what u like i generally have a set of both carbon and stainless just find i use my stainless more


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So stainless are soft but take a long time to break in and blue steel break in quicker but don't last as long what about carbon steel what's the pros and cons for them


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

And are carbon what Hyde Knifes are or just normal steel


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Carbon is a type of metal when u buy a hyde and its not stainless its carbon its the general knife of choice there all good in there own way just try them all as i am a tool washer and have a bucket of water stainless work good for me as carbon turn black and if you dont dry them get rust but my mate sands his carbon after every mix to clean his its all about operations


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ok well iv got 3 4 and 8" carbon 8 and 10" stainless and 12" blues steel and I have to say my favourites are 6 10 and 12 so I guess I like all lol


----------

